# Chargeur sans fil : laisser constamment les AirPods pro dessus ?



## zirko (4 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aurais besoin de votre avis s'il vous plait : j'utilise un chargeur sans fil pour recharger mes AirPods pro. Mais je ne les utilise pas forcément tous les jours et du coup ils peuvent rester poser plusieurs jours sur le chargeur à induction sans que je les utilise.

Est-il possible de les laisser constamment dessus ? Ou bien cela va-t-il user la batterie et il vaut mieux les poser ailleurs ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anthony (4 Août 2020)

zirko a dit:


> Ou bien cela va-t-il user la batterie et il vaut mieux les poser ailleurs ?


Le circuit d’alimentation intégré à la batterie du boîtier des AirPods gère. S’il a besoin de courant, il en demande au chargeur. Sinon non, et dans ce cas c’est comme si ton boîtier était posé sur la table à côté.


----------



## zirko (4 Août 2020)

OK, super, merci !

Ça me rassure. Je vais donc pouvoir laisser poser sur le chargeur sans fil !


----------

